# changing cabin air filters on John Deere 5093e



## MScowman

Anyone have any tips or things I should be aware of? This is my first cab tractor and have never changed these before just over 500 hrs. on tractor. I have cleaned the outside filters but no idea of the recirculation filter.


----------



## Bonfire

I would check them. Do you operate at all with the windows open? Leave doors open?


----------



## Troy Farmer

Just blow them off w air hose. I've got over 1300 hours on my 5083 e and have not replaced mine yet. I just air them off.


----------



## MScowman

I'm wondering how to get to them, I know where the intake recirculation is, but no sure how to get to the filters so that I can blow them off. I am going to replace the outside intake filters. I blew them off with air but they looked pretty bad. This is my baler tractor and they were very dirty.


----------



## Bonfire

My recirculation filters are in the back of the cab almost behind each arm rest. Pop the trim panel off and the filters are right there.

Where is your outside air intake located? Should be up high like in the cab eave. Mine are located in the back corners of the eaves. I found there's plastic baffles in there, to keep the gross water out I guess, that get plugged up with dirt. This is the inlet that ducts down the back corners of the cab and into the filters you say you are going to replace. Sure made a difference on mine.


----------



## Troy Farmer

MScowman said:


> I'm wondering how to get to them, I know where the intake recirculation is, but no sure how to get to the filters so that I can blow them off. I am going to replace the outside intake filters. I blew them off with air but they looked pretty bad. This is my baler tractor and they were very dirty.


Pull the trim where the intakes are on each side of the inside of the cab. They snap out so be careful. Look up in the hole and you'll see the filter.


----------



## Grateful11

According to Deere.com Manuals this is a 5093E. #8 is the Recirculation Filter.


----------



## Orchard6

Boy, I guess I dropped the ball on my maintenance program! Never knew those were there! It'll be interesting to see what they look like on my 5105m after nearly 3000 hours!


----------



## Tx Jim

Orchard6 said:


> Boy, I guess I dropped the ball on my maintenance program! Never knew those were there! It'll be interesting to see what they look like on my 5105m after nearly 3000 hours!


If you've been operating in dusty conditions then after you clean/change filters you may need a stampede string to keep your hat in place because the fan can then move so much more air.


----------



## MScowman

Well, I got one done today. For the life of me I can't find the other inside the cab. It wasn't to bad had I not already bought the filters I'd probably just blow them off and call it good. I will replace the outside filters because they are pretty dirty. If anyone can help me out on the other filter I'd be grateful. The one I did find was under the light inside the cab.

Thanks, Bo


----------



## Orchard6

Did you ever find the other filter?
The left one is above the dome light on a 45 degree angle.

The right one is above the small amber light also situated at a 45 degree angle but is less accessible as the radio and antena wire is kind of in the way.

Here is mine after 2800hrs!

I just blew it out and reinstalled.


----------



## MScowman

Thanks Orchard! Man I really appreciate the pictures. I found it and will only blow it out and stick it back in.

Thanks, Bo


----------



## rajela

Orchard6 said:


> Did you ever find the other filter?
> The left one is above the dome light on a 45 degree angle.
> 
> The right one is above the small amber light also situated at a 45 degree angle but is less accessible as the radio and antena wire is kind of in the way.
> 
> Here is mine after 2800hrs!
> 
> I just blew it out and reinstalled.


That looks like the RIGHT side......LOL


----------

